# TBI HDSS Review



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

TBI was gracious enough to give me a set of the TBI HDSS tweeters during the give away. I am a little slow at getting this all done between all the tweeters as I am still waiting on the Hertz to arrive and must go pick my L1 tweeters from where my comp. car is being built.

The test will be against the CDT DRT-25, HAT L1, Hertz ML28, Diamond Alum., Alpine XT-19 derivative. Possibly will add one or two more tweeters to the test.

All of these will be tested using a passive x-over and then using an active x-over. They will all be mounted in the A-pillars in the same location in my '08 Ford Focus. I will also try them on-axis mounted in a 1/2 MDF baffle also. Power will be from an Aura RPM4200 in the Focus and an ARC FD4150 when I try them in the Expo. Active x-over will be a PPI EPX-223. I will get pics included as I go.

*Packaging*
Packaging is top notch best I have seen, they obviously did their homework. Way better than the L1 box I have that I would be worried to send through the mail. The TBI could be stuffed in an envelope and shipped it is that good. 

*Aesthetics of the tweeters themselves, build quality and whats in the box*.

*Aesthetics/Looks*
I like the looks of the tweeters nice darker grey. They can be mounted what I consider shallow for a car audio soft dome tweeter, they have considerably shallow mounting depth compared to the DRT-25. The XT-19 and L1 are smaller but compared to the TBI look cheap. The only draw back is the silk screen on the tweeters which I did not find annoying but some may.

*Build Quality*

*Whats in the box*
They include three mounting options in the box--flush mount, fixed angle mount, and adjustable angle mount.

All I have time for until later today----I will continue to build on this review as I go. It will take me a little longer than excepted to run through all the tweeters, install them ect. and give them a good listening to complete a thorough review, so check back.


----------

